
Hackers Have Stolen $1.1B in Crypto This Year - mobileangel
https://www.investopedia.com/news/hackers-have-stolen-11b-crypto-year/
======
LeoneWilli
In many cases, criminals hack the internal system of these companies and
demand cryptocurrency as a ransom. It could not provide company names because
some of the incidents were not public. In the U.S. companies don't have to
report a ransomware incident because it does not involve a loss of personal
data. View more details on
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/) Hackers often
demand payment in cryptocurrency yet bitcoin does not seem to be the top
choice. It accounted for only about 10 percent of the targeted
cryptocurrencies, while ethereum made up 11 percent. Criminals appear to
prefer monero. The lesser-known cryptocurrency was used in 44 percent of all
attacks because of its privacy and its difficulty to trace compared with
bitcoin, Carbon Black said. It also has relatively low transaction fees.

